# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ben's rethink!



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 
This is the link to my new aquascape. There is a step-by-step account, tho it doesn't look like much until the very last photo! I can't wait for the plants to mature in this tank.. i'm really excited about the way this could look in a couple of weeks' time.
I apologise for the flash on the first photo!

all comments/help/advice very welcome

BEN

http://www.theimmortallettuce.com/newaquascape.html


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 
This is the link to my new aquascape. There is a step-by-step account, tho it doesn't look like much until the very last photo! I can't wait for the plants to mature in this tank.. i'm really excited about the way this could look in a couple of weeks' time.
I apologise for the flash on the first photo!

all comments/help/advice very welcome

BEN

http://www.theimmortallettuce.com/newaquascape.html


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The tank will look really nice once it is grown in. That is a nice looking piece of driftwood.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I like the wood, should grow into a nice little tank


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks! my photos don't do it justice.. it looks much nicer in the flesh. am very please with it. There's nothing like brand new glosso leaves to put a smile on your face! will photograph it again in a couple of weeks time.


----------

